# Home Theater Components



## purplehayes (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello Folks,

First time posting here. I moved back to Canada about 4 years ago from Hong Kong and obviously had to rebuild my entertainment system. I am not at home at the moment but basically this is what I have which is of concern:

Denon 4310CI AMP, Samsung 3D BluRay Player and Samsung TV (55" LED 3D) Combo (model number I am not sure, first one available) anyway. I run 5.1 surround and need to configure the rear speakers due to their position. They are also multi direction speakers so if that is configurable then that would be great. I am running Paradigm Studio Floor speakers with the various other components, all Paradigm. I listen to primarily digital music through the SONOS bridge but have Apple TV (new so dont know its features yet) and also have a PS3 and WII running into the system. (not sure if that is required but hey...)

When I bought the amp I was not running 3D and then it hit the market so I upgraded my TV from the HKG one I had to this Samsung. I love the image and the like but I like to geek out a bit shall we say. Either way. The first point is that the 4310 does not support 3D pass through. Denon has released a new 4520 AV AMP which has this plus 4k and a few more features but really I recon it is basically not "much" of an upgrade other than reducing cables to all HDMI. I will be upgrading at some point to the new 4k once it hits the market as it does fantastic things for the 3D (my understanding), so I want to future proof my AMP investment.

With the new Denon amp on the market I have been considering upgrading the system but was sort of pushed in the direction of more information regarding competitors. So:

The upgrade of 4k capability will also require an upgraded BluRay player... the priority is AMP, then BD Player(leaning towards OPPO), then as the market catches up TV.

What is the best Home Theater A/V AMP in the opinion of the forum users. I am not overly concerned about cost (well obviously I am but I am looking already at $2500 or so, so recommendations should not be based on price point) I have looked online at the NAD T787, Pioneer Elite C68 and of course the Denon. I have also glanced at a few other systems but they are not as feature rich with regards to video and dont support the 4K. This is important for me as it does represent the future. As far as the auto EQ systems I am not too fussed as my current unit configured a sound I didnt like but if they are good and recommended based on a quality effect then I will consider it. 

Then what would be the best 3D BD Player out there that you guys would consider (also offering 4k capability).

Cheers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard the Shack! 
There are many choices depending on your budget. Give me a moment and I will give you some options as $2500 is a good budget to work with
For a receiver the Onkyo 5009 has every possible feature you could ever want THX certification, Multi EQ XT 32, The very best video processor and is a powerhouse for power output.
For a Bluray player any of the Oppo players will blow most any other player out of the water. if that price is too steep the Panasonic Blueray players also get top reviews.


----------



## purplehayes (Nov 23, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Welcome aboard the Shack!
> There are many choices depending on your budget. Give me a moment and I will give you some options as $2500 is a good budget to work with


Hey tonyvdb,

Sure:
AMP - I am thinking the ceiling is around $4000. I am hoping to keep to a single unit as my current storage setup for components is not really organized for a processor and an AMP separately. But if it is a must due to performance (as in everyone says you just have to do it) then I will consider it.
BD Player - the OPPO is running abut $500 so again lets say up to about $6-700 but I will consider higher if it is again required. Basically thought I would like to future proof the setup, the early days is never the time to do that as the technology will get better and better so, I am highly suspect of the ability of me to be able to keep the BD player for more than say 3 yrs pending on its own updatability.
TV - well this is a mute point at the moment as the SONY looks great but I dont have $25k to spend so that is definitely waiting for the market to saturate a bit.

Hope this is enough.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Added more to my above post, but it seems your ahead of me LOL. looks like you have some good ideas to start.
Have you considered a projector instead of a display?


----------



## purplehayes (Nov 23, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Added more to my above post, but it seems your ahead of me LOL. looks like you have some good ideas to start.
> Have you considered a projector instead of a display?


Hey,

I saw your above post thks. I will look at the Onkyo. (trying to study for work so maybe will look at it later)

As far as switching to PJ. Well at this point my setup is also limited by room dynamics and our household. Our house has a dedicated Media room but at the moment it is my sons playroom (he is 6.5). And it does work great for that. Once he is older and the room will be converted to a media room then the PJ is an option. Currently the "room" is a long family room... long, open kitchen at one end, dinning area then the family room with fireplace so the TV is in the corner and the rear speakers are on stands via the under carpet (temp install) speaker wire. I suspect that the AMP and BD will need to last about 5 years. Once he is more into movies and video games etc etc I will commandeer his playroom and convert it into the kick a&# media room with at least 7.1 if not more.

I dont really want to encourage his being inside though but it will happen once he is mature enough for the full movie selection. They I will consider a PJ potentially. I also like to watch normal TV and Hockey (when not locked out) so it will depend on further research. 

Forgot to indicate that I also have a BELL DVR SAT system which is our main TV watching experience besides movies.

I assume that the TX-NR5010 is the latest version of the 5009?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, the 5010 is the most recent Onkyo and the highest they make unless you step up to their Integra line but my personal thoughts is that is not necessary.
TVs are not my knowledge area but The Panasonics always get top picks.


----------



## purplehayes (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok so at the moment:

Onkyo TX-NR5010
Denon 4520
Pioneer SC-68 (awaiting potential new release)

You are obviously a fan of the Onkyo, I have not used them before I have had HK, Denon and a cheaper Pioneer which was a long time ago. It looks like Denon and Onkyo have both released new AMP's so I guess pioneer should be just around the corner? Thoughts on your suggestion of Onkyo? Specific recommendations?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I was a big Yamaha fanboy till I got my Onkyo 805 and have never looked back. Over and over again Onkyo has always bench tested to do far better than the competition for power output all channels driven 20-20,000Hz. They also pack alot of features for the money into their receivers. 

What do you want to budget for speakers and a sub?


----------



## purplehayes (Nov 23, 2012)

I am not planning on changing those. Currently Paradigm Monitor 9's with center channel, bi-directional surrounds and SUB. I thought that they were studio but the more that I look at the pictures I can see that they are just Monitor's. Still sound good though to my ear.

I am considering adding a vinyl player as well possibly if that makes a difference.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nothing wrong with the Paradigm's so your good to go on that end. You may want to look at better subs once you have everything else going but sure not something needed now.


----------



## purplehayes (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks... I do like the preliminary look that I took at the Onkyo. We shall see. I guess it is a bit hard to consider moving from the Denon family as it is what I currently know and I do like the sound but I am determined to not be fixated on staying on the same name just because. 

Cheers


----------

